# Adding handgun to NY permit



## jujubee22 (Apr 18, 2012)

Good morning!

I posted this in another area...but then saw this one and thought this would probably be the more appropriate spot!

I have a 9 mm on my permit that I purchased new from a dealer...so, I am Familiar with the paperwork for a dealer purchase. What Im not familiar with is the requirements when obtaining a gun from an individual out of state.

My father in law is giving me a revolver...he is in a different state than I. he has given me all the pertinent information regarding the gun (caliber, s/n, make, etc.) Here is my question...when I take this info to the county clerk, do they just add it to my permit, or will they give me a coupon type paper to give to him like they gave me when I purchased my 9 mm?

He gave his grandson a gun as well, and he just added it to his permit and no further paperwork was given to him. I would think since it is changing from one state to another, there would be more to it.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Pretty sure it will have to be transferred to an FFL. Check with your local pistol permit department to be sure.


----------



## jujubee22 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you! You are right!


----------

